# Meow!



## hellokitty (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello,

I am new to this forum. I recently adopted an adorable 4 month old stray that they found wandering on his own! He is so loving and sweet. I hope to get advice and learn more about caring for my kitty on this forum. As I got him from a shelter they took care of most of his beginning shots and care. Now I have to book his first vet visit and get him started there. 

I do have one question...He loves to kiss my lips. I've never had a cat do this it is so sweet. He holds his little nose and mouth to my lips when he is being affectionate. Sometimes for like 10 seconds! I give him dry kitty food but I am wondering if I should by him some kitty milk. I think he would like this. Anyways, nice to meet you all.

-hellokitty


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hello, hellokitty!  Your new kitty sounds so sweet! Please post some pictures of him soon!! :lol:


----------



## mousehunter (Apr 7, 2007)

That's funny. When I was a kid my cat used to lick my neck. She'd nuzzle her nose in and lick. Only to me though.I'd have to wipe the spittle away.Must be a cat affection thang eh?


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi, Congrats and Welcome


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi! Milk is not good food for cats, once they leave kittenhood. A treat now and then would not hurt, but it will be better not to make it a regular part of his diet. I would phase it out within a month at the most. 

I hope you enjoy the forums. Your kitty is so loving.  Kissing might not be sanitary, but it's sweet!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pictures would be great :wink:


----------



## HOUSEELF (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum...by the way, the kitten adopted YOU!!!! :thumb :thumb


----------



## Spyder (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome, I'm new, too. My cat does that.


----------

